# Eficiencia en los Rectificadores



## teogomez (Sep 18, 2008)

Que tal, quiero saber si alguien me ayuda a saber la eficiencia en un rectificador de media onda y en uno de onda completa, y porqué es mejor uno que otro. Saludos!


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 19, 2008)

hola teogomez aca te agrego un par de paginas donde lo explican bien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/rectificadores.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectificador

segundo SIEMPRE hay q usar el buscador del foro primero 


bueno la diferencia mas grande es q el rectificador de media onda solo aprovecha un semicilo de la señal alterna mientras q el de onda completa utiliza los dos semiciclos con lo q se achica el capacitor de filtro.

PD: este post no iria en la parte de cuestiones elementales de electronica?

saludos STUART


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 13, 2013)

Pondré mis dudas:

Quiero hacer un circuito rectificador que transforme corriente alterna de 220V y 50Hz (del enchufe doméstico) a corriente contínua con _relativamente_ poco rizado (creo que se dice <5%), es decir casi plana. Para ello según tengo entendido necesito cuatro diodos y un condensador como mínimo.

Esta fuente alimentaría una resistencia de 20.000 Ohms o cualquier otra cosa equivalente, lo importante es que tendría un consumo de corriente de entre 20mA hasta 100mA máximo. Dejo un esquema de lo que intento hacer:
 Lo que quiero analizar y optimizar es el propio circuito rectificador. Busco maximizar al máximo estos tres factores:


*1º Máxima eficiencia energética y mínimas pérdidas*. Cada mW cuenta. Para ello tengo entendido que es mejor unos diodos Schottky o de carburo de silicio SiC que tienen menores pérdidas. Asimismo no sé que características debo buscar en el condensador para que tenga menos perdidas y por tanto menor consumo eléctrico. ¿Bajo ESR? ¿alta corriente de rizado? ¿baja corriente de descarga?
Un diagrama de diversos condensadores de un conocido fabricante japonés (no sé que me conviene):
http://www.nichicon.co.jp/english/pr...ini/pict_f.htm
En cuanto al factor de potencia, relacionado con la energía reactiva que aparece en la factura de electricidad, ¿alguna forma de calcularla y/o de contrarestarla?


*2º Máxima durabilidad y tolerancia a fallos*. Es decir que dure años y años y años y pueda ser reparado en caso de fallo. Para ello supongo que debo poner condensadores de mayor calidad, ¿de qué tipo? ¿sólidos? ¿pongo dos en paralelo por si falla uno? ¿alguna forma de evitar que un pico de tensión en la red me queme el circuito? ¿como ofrecer protección frente a cortocircuitos? ¿poner fusibles ayuda?


*3º Alta seguridad*. No se trata de que un bebé pueda babear el circuito sin peligro, sino de ofrecer cierta protección frente a electrocución, incendio, cortocircuitos, humedad, etc


----------



## agustinzzz (Mar 13, 2013)

Te sugiero NO realizar esa conexión con los LEDs.
Si uno de los LEDs se quema, te abriría el circuito y quedarían los otros 69 LEDs apagados... Para poder saber cual es el que se quemó tendrías que probar uno por uno...

En cuanto a los diodos, no te preocupes por la *"Máxima eficiencia energética y mínimas pérdidas"*, porque la energía disipada por las resistencias es peor que la que disiparían los diodos desde mi punto de vista...

*"Máxima durabilidad y tolerancia a fallos"* : Seguro se te va a quemar un LED antes que cualquier otra cosa...

*"Alta seguridad"* : No puede existir tal cosa si estás alimentando directamente de la línea... Debería existir un elemento que aisle galvánicamente el circuito (un transformador)


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Te sugiero NO realizar esa conexión con los LEDs.
> Si uno de los LEDs se quema, te abriría el circuito y quedarían los otros 69 LEDs apagados... Para poder saber cual es el que se quemó tendrías que probar uno por uno...
> 
> En cuanto a los diodos, no te preocupes por la *"Máxima eficiencia energética y mínimas pérdidas"*, porque la energía disipada por las resistencias es peor que la que disiparían los diodos desde mi punto de vista...
> ...


 
No quiero poner resistencias precisamente para maximizar la eficiencia, y por eso también busco diodos de bajas pérdidas (siempre y cuando funcionen bien y no se quemen o tengan efectos secundarios adversos)

No te preocupes de si se quema un LED, eso no me preocupa porque entre otras cosas este circuito no es específico para LEDs, sino también para otras utilidades


Me interesa eso que comentas del aislamiento galvánico ¿en qué consiste? ¿que ventajas e inconvenientes tiene?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Para usar leds tienes que poner "algo" que limite la corriente, lo mas barato y sencillo es una resistencia. Sin limitador de corriente se quemarán si o si porque ellos solos no son capaces de hacerlo.
Habrás visto circuitos sin resistencia y funcionan por varias razones, una porque es "mantente mientras cobro"; si se queman mañana que ya he cobrado me da lo mismo. Otra es porque están alimentados por baterías de pequeño tamaño cuya resistencia interna no es despreciable y por lo tanto hay una resistencia "de serie" que no se ve. Otra posible es porque el circuito ha funcionado un minuto mientras he grabado un vídeo de youtube y así ya_ "he demostrado" _que sin resistencias funciona perfectamente (60" en concreto). Otra porque están a la salida de un integrado que no es capaz de dar mas de 10mA y así se quemará el integrado pero no el led. Y varias posibles razones-trampa mas.
Si el circuito es para otra cosa, habrá que ver que es esa otra cosa porque puede que se comporte como un led o no.
"Aislamiento galvánico" es la forma elegante de decir "aislamiento", si no hay y tocas el circuito te dará la corriente, si si que lo hay no te dará. Básicamente el dilema es si se pone transformador hay aislamiento y no te electrocutas aunque toques el cable del circuito. Si no se pone no hay aislamiento.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Mar 14, 2013)

Abner Perez a mi parecer estas siendo bastante terco, tu propones tres puntos a lograr máxima eficiencia, máxima durabilidad, y alta seguridad y con el circuito que propones no se va a lograr ninguna ya que este no va a funcionar.
Primero tienes que corregir lo de lo leds conectados directo a la fuente, supongamos que a la salida de tu circuito hay 310V sin absolutamente nada de rizado (cosa imposible), ademas supongamos que todos los leds que pones en serie justo dan un voltaje de alimentación de 310V (nuevamente imposible), al momento de conectarlos a la fuente se van a encender, pero tienes que consideras que como los leds son diodos estos con un cambio de temperatura varia su voltaje de conducción y por lo mismo eventualmente se dará el caso de que su voltaje de conducción sera menor a 310V, cuando eso pase la corriente que circule por los leds aumentara muchísimo (ve la curva que tu mismo publicaste en el tema anterior) y eventualmente estos se quemaran debido a la corriente alta que circula a través de ellos, la formula para calcular la corriente que circula por un led es (Vfuente-Vled)/R, si no pones resistencia y el voltaje del led es menor al voltaje de la fuente se puede ver claramente que la corriente tiende a infinito (obviamente siempre hay algo que la va a limitar) , ademas tienes que considerar que en realidad el voltaje de la red varia constantemente por lo que esos 310V en cualquier momento podrían aumentar varios volts mas.


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

1º Necesito alimentar unos LEDs gastando lo mínimo
2º Necesito alimentar un circuito secreto para una cosa que estoy patentando de ultra alta eficiencia, y necesito que cada eslabón de la cadena esté optimizada al máximo para reducir las pérdidas totales. Un grano de arena es poca cosa, pero de éstos se hace una playa y un desierto

Aquí dejo una actualización del circuito:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Sencillo; alimentar "otra cosa" se hace de "otra forma" sin conocer el comportamiento poco se puede decir.
Si tu carga admite las fluctuaciones que te da la compañía, el rizado etc pues podrás hacerlo, si no lo admite pues no podrás .
Normalmente es difícil o imposible conseguir un circuito sencillo, eficiente, estable, seguro...todo a la vez no puede ser.


----------



## opamp (Mar 14, 2013)

Abner Perez, si necesitas información de eficiencia de rectificadores te recomiendo que busques en la web "tipos de rectificadores a diodos", encontraras la información detallada(eficiencia, factor de forma, factor de cresta, factor de ondulación, etc) para rectificadores de: 1pulso, 2pulsos, 3pulsos, 6pulsos, 12pulsos y 24pulsos.
Estas considerando la entrada 220vac como una constante cuando no es así , si tu producto lo piensas comercializar y exportar ten en cuenta la fluctuación de la red en por lo menos +10%/ -15%.


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Sencillo; alimentar "otra cosa" se hace de "otra forma" sin conocer el comportamiento poco se puede decir.
> Si tu carga admite las fluctuaciones que te da la compañía, el rizado etc pues podrás hacerlo, si no lo admite pues no podrás .
> Normalmente es difícil o imposible conseguir un circuito sencillo, eficiente, estable, seguro...todo a la vez no puede ser.



Supongamos que lo que quiero alimentar es una resistencia de 20.000Ohm (cuyo comportamiento presupongo que es conocido, a menos que quieras una descripción detallada del comportamiento de una resistencia, te lo puedo dar). En ese caso, ¿ya está la información completa o falta algo más?





opamp dijo:


> Abner Perez, si necesitas información de eficiencia de rectificadores te recomiendo que busques en la web "tipos de rectificadores a diodos", encontraras la información detallada(eficiencia, factor de forma, factor de cresta, factor de ondulación, etc) para rectificadores de: 1pulso, 2pulsos, 3pulsos, 6pulsos, 12pulsos y 24pulsos.
> Estas considerando la entrada 220vac como una constante cuando no es así , si tu producto lo piensas comercializar y exportar ten en cuenta la fluctuación de la red en por lo menos +10%/ -15%.



Gracias por la info, ya tengo por donde empezar


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

Una información que sería relevante es conocer si la fuente de 220Vca que figura en el diagrama proviene de la Red eléctrica domiciliaria.
Y si NO es así, ¿ De donde proviene ?


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una información que sería relevante es conocer si la fuente de 220Vca que figura en el diagrama proviene de la Red eléctrica domiciliaria.
> Y NO es así, ¿ De donde proviene ?


 
En principio los 220V provendrían de la red doméstica de paises como España (es decir, a 50Hz)


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tambien faltaria considerar la Carga... por que existe el teorema de la maxima transferencia de potencia que estipula:



> Dada una fuente, con una resistencia de fuente fijada de antemano, la resistencia de carga que maximiza la transferencia de potencia es aquella con un valor óhmico igual a la resistencia de fuente


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

No conocía ese teorema, le pegaré un repaso y te contesto ok?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

En España hace como una década que la tensión es 230V
Las perdidas en el puente son con bastante aproximación 1,2 x I W


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2013)

No es solo ese teorema... lo que quieres hacer es el circuito mas basico posible basado en la premisa de que entre mas simple mas eficiente, lo cual no siempre aplica, de lo contrario no existirian las fuentes conmutadas y todos los circuitos se alimentarian con un solo diodo y un capacitor... 

Entiendelo asi: poner un solo diodo es simple, pero solo conduce la mitad del tiempo por lo que la maxima eficiencia que vas a lograr es del 50% y eso considerando elementos ideales que no existen, asi que el siguiente paso logico es agregar un segundo diodo que incrementa la eficiencia como al 80% pero requiere un tipo diferente de transformador, entonces se agregan 2 diodos mas... que mejora solo un poco mas la eficiencia pero elimina el transformador especial

Y asi hasta llegar a sistemas en estrella con n diodos... donde ya se te revirtio el problema.. la eficiencia sera del 99.8% pero si falla un solo elemento todo deja de funcionar o se cae la eficiencia drasticamente

....Y aun no hemos considerado que los voltajes de entrada y salida pueden variar, y tambien afectan en la eficiencia

http://www.frsf.utn.edu.ar/matero/visitante/bajar_apunte.php?id_catedra=192&id_apunte=2759

No creas que eres el unico interesado en crear una fuente ultra eficiente.. hay muchas mentes brillantes que han estado trabajando en el problema durante años... solo que ellos si compartian informacion entre ellos... lo cual no ha estado sucediendo aqui... 

Asi que aplicando un corolario de la ley de murphy que estipula:



> La conclusion es el lugar donde alguien se canso de pensar



Yo concluyo que si vas a poder lograr tu fuente ultra eficiente, pero te va a tomar muchos años de estudio y esfuerzo terminarla...


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> En España hace como una década que la tensión es 230V
> Las perdidas en el puente son con bastante aproximación 1,2 x I W



Según he medido con un multímetro a mi casa llegaba un día 218V y otro 223V, asi que si en teoría llega 230V, en la práctica puede depender de la casa y de la subestación


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Hay que considerar que al filtrar el tiempo de conducción baja drásticamente, por lo tanto el calculo fino se complica mucho.
El consumo irá en picos cortos de alta corriente lo cual genera un montón de armónicos sobre la linea con todos los problemas que acarrea; sobrecargas en el neutro, calentamiento de núcleos , etc. Para 20k es bastante tonto hilar muy fino porque estamos hablando de corrientes de 400/20k = 20mA en la carga pero los picos en la alimentación serán bastante mayores.
Busca un buen simulador con modelos precisos y lo si mulas, porque los cálculos aproximados son sencillos pero se complican mucho si hilamos fino.


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> http://www.frsf.utn.edu.ar/matero/visitante/bajar_apunte.php?id_catedra=192&id_apunte=2759



Muchas gracias por la info Chico3001, me va a llevar un tiempo digerirla


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Abner Perez dijo:


> Según he medido con un multímetro a mi casa llegaba un día 218V y otro 223V, asi que si en teoría llega 230V, en la práctica puede depender de la casa y de la subestación



Evidentemente, pero como es imposible saber que pasará en cada caso se hacen los cálculos con la tensión nominal y la máxima y la mínima legales.


----------



## agustinzzz (Mar 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Perdón pero me parto. Si es ultrasecreto no ultrapreguntes porque yo al menos no soy ultraadivino.





Me parece que intentas hacer algo de lo que no tienes mucha idea, sería mejor estudiar un poco más el tema, digamos empieza con la ley de Ohm y de ahí para adelante.
No se puede hacer magia...

Parece ser que estas obstinado con los diodos Sckotty, pero te comento que son un tipo de diodo que se utiliza cuando se requieren conmutaciones de alta velocidad (frecuencia alta) y no para rectificación ya que su corriente de fuga o inversa es muy superior a la de los rectificadores (menor eficiencia para que entiendas).


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

El calculo basto da unas perdidas en el rectificador de un 3% independientemennte de la carga que pongas.

Si los diodos son rápidos y cae menos tensión pues mejorará.


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay que considerar que al filtrar el tiempo de conducción baja drásticamente, por lo tanto el calculo fino se complica mucho.
> El consumo irá en picos cortos de alta corriente lo cual genera un montón de armónicos sobre la linea con todos los problemas que acarrea; sobrecargas en el neutro, calentamiento de núcleos , etc. Para 20k es bastante tonto hilar muy fino porque estamos hablando de corrientes de 400/20k = 20mA en la carga pero los picos en la alimentación serán bastante mayores.
> Busca un buen simulador con modelos precisos y lo si mulas, porque los cálculos aproximados son sencillos pero se complican mucho si hilamos fino.



Supongo que te refieres a esto:






Se ven unos picos de corriente que coinciden con el voltaje máximo, supongo que esto será debido a la corriente que absorven los condensadores ¿estoy en lo cierto? Si es así, ¿que puede verse afectado por esos picos de corriente, los diodos rectificadores, el cableado, el fusible, u otros componentes?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Efectivamente al filtrar el diodo solo conduce el rato en el que Vin>Vout+Vdiodo. En ese corto espacio de tiempo ha de pasar toda las energía, a bulto si conduce 1/10 del tiempo la corriente será 10 veces lo que consume las carga en continuo.
Claro que afecta, cuanto mas filtras mas alto y estrecho es el pico.
Hay que mirar la corriente de pico repetitiva del diodo.


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Efectivamente al filtrar el diodo solo conduce el rato en el que Vin>Vout+Vdiodo. En ese corto espacio de tiempo ha de pasar toda las energía, a bulto si conduce 1/10 del tiempo la corriente será 10 veces lo que consume las carga en continuo.
> Claro que afecta, cuanto mas filtras mas alto y estrecho es el pico.
> Hay que mirar la corriente de pico repetitiva del diodo.



Así que puede llegar a una corriente 10 veces mayor que la contínua... interesante y a tener en cuenta.

A la hora de escoger un diodo para la rectificación, ¿cómo sé si admite pulsos de carga 10 veces superiores a la carga en contínuo? ¿como se mira eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

Abner Perez dijo:


> Así que puede llegar a una corriente 10 veces mayor que la contínua... interesante y a tener en cuenta.
> 
> *A la hora de escoger un diodo para la rectificación, ¿cómo sé si admite pulsos de carga 10 veces superiores a la carga en contínuo? ¿como se mira eso?*



Se lee en el datasheet del diodo elegido.

Por ejemplo para el *1N4007*


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Y mucho mas de pico. Te puedes cargar un puente aparentemente sobredimensionado por filtrar demasiado.
Eso es el valor de pico repetitivo.
Como ya dije eso son armónicos hasta aburrir con lo que traen detrás, se ped poner algún filtro para volver a hacer la onda medio senoidal, pero eso son mas pérdidas y mas componentes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2013)

y si que tal meter los diodos en nitrógeno,se podrían volver superconductores y máxima,maxisima eficiencia y tal ves salga un nuevo descubrimiento en cuanto a eficiencia ,tal ves los led dejen de consumir ¡¡¡¡¡
eso hay que fabricar un puente diodo superconductor¡¡¡¡¡
(antes que contesten,lo dije en forma ironica'',)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2013)

Sin ironía , buscá "rectificador sincrónico con Mosfets"


----------



## jreyes (Mar 14, 2013)

Sería bueno que aclararan qué se entiende por ultraeficiencia, en números.



Saludos !


----------



## Abner Perez (Mar 15, 2013)

jreyes dijo:


> Sería bueno que aclararan qué se entiende por ultraeficiencia, en números.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !



Por ultraeficiente yo entiendo próximo al ideal, es decir, lo más próximo posible al 100% sin dejar de lado otras areas como la fiabilidad y la seguridad. Es algo dificil, lo sé; y quizás en la práctica no supere el 95%, no lo sabré hasta que no lo intente.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si que tal meter los diodos en nitrógeno,se podrían volver superconductores y máxima,maxisima eficiencia y tal ves salga un nuevo descubrimiento en cuanto a eficiencia ,tal ves los led dejen de consumir ¡¡¡¡¡
> eso hay que fabricar un puente diodo superconductor¡¡¡¡¡
> (antes que contesten,lo dije en forma ironica'',)



Eso no sería eficiente porque a las perdidas de los diodos (que en este caso serían próximas a 0 supuestamente) habría que sumarle las pérdidas energéticas por comprimir nitrógeno o helio líquido... con lo que las cuentas no salen



Fogonazo dijo:


> Se lee en el datasheet del diodo elegido.
> 
> Por ejemplo para el *1N4007*



Gracias, le hecharé un vistazo



Scooter dijo:


> Y mucho mas de pico. Te puedes cargar un puente aparentemente sobredimensionado por filtrar demasiado.
> Eso es el valor de pico repetitivo.
> Como ya dije eso son armónicos hasta aburrir con lo que traen detrás, se ped poner algún filtro para volver a hacer la onda medio senoidal, pero eso son mas pérdidas y mas componentes.



¿existe alguna fórmula para saber que relación hay entre el porcentaje de rizado y el pico de corriente que absorve el condensador?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin ironía , buscá "rectificador sincrónico con Mosfets"



Me lo apunto


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2013)

No se si hay fórmulas, no hilo tan fino, para eso es mejor un simulador con modelos ajustados, las ecuaciones reales sin muy complejas.

Por otra parte, bajar 1W cuando el rendimiento es del 50% costará 1 céntimo, pero bajar 1W cuando el rendimiento es del 99% igual te cuesta 1000€ que no los recuperas ni en un millón de años de factura eléctrica.


----------



## Abner Perez (Oct 13, 2014)

Hace más de un año que hice una pequeña lámpara de prueba con diodos que me sobraban de otras lamparas que se cayeron y rompieron. Esta foto es de un downlight en un falso techo del cuarto de aseo. Esta recién apagada pero los LEDs tienen algo de luminosidad porque el condensador se va descargando lentamente, es algo que prefiero así para que no se apague a luz de golpe y sea más natural.






Todavía esta en funcionamiento y utilicé un driver semejante al que dibujé anteriormente.

















Detalle de los diodos (113 LEDs en serie), son 48 blanco frío de una bombilla china, 45 blanco cálido de una bombilla que se rompió, y 20 diodos sueltos que compré en una tienda de electrónica, 8 blanco frío, 7 rojo, 3 verde y 2 azul. La mezcla tenía el objetivo de acercarme algo al espectro solar para tener una luz lo más natural posible, y me acerqué bastante.





Detalle trasero del LED.
En la foto pone 112 LEDs, pero recientemente le agregué uno verde para compensar los rojos, por lo que actualmente son 113LEDs en serie.




En el último año y pico he ido mejorando la lámpara aumentando el filtrado, poniendo una resistencia que descargue los condensadores (me dí varios chispazos por la carga residual del condensador), aislé las conexiones con termoplástico y barniz, etc. Sigue funcionando bien, por los diodos pasa una corriente que varía entre 10mA y 16mA aproximadamente, pues depende del voltaje que llegue al enchufe.

Eficiencia: consume muy poco (entre 2W y 3,5W dependiendo del voltaje de entrada) e ilumina bastante

Durabilidad: lleva más de un año funcionando y no he notado una bajada en la luminosidad apreciable, aunque sí que he tenido que cambiar algunos fusibles sobretodo en la fase de pruebas.

Seguridad: para ello he utilizado dos fusibles, uno a la entrada del driver de 2A y otro a la salida de 0,25A. El último fusible que se quemó fué el de 2A en la entrada porque tenía la bombilla en el suelo cerca de una ventana y empezó a llover, cayó una gota de agua en los leds y saltó el fusible. Desde entonces lo tengo más protegido contra la humedad con termoplástico y barniz.


----------



## Abner Perez (Oct 13, 2014)

Un pequeño defecto del driver mencionado es que como la corriente de la red es de 230V +-10%, el voltaje de salida varía más de lo deseado, y por tanto aunque el condensador de filtrado sea grande, se producen fluctuaciones en el nivel de intensidad de la luz, que son perceptibles sobretodo a altas horas de la noche cuando las variaciones de voltaje son mayores.

Por eso he estado dándole vueltas y creo que se me ha ocurrido una idea, pero como estoy aprendiendo no sé del todo cómo llevarla a la práctica. Ahi va mi pregunta:


Imaginemos que tengo una fuente de alimentación que produce un voltaje que varia entre 9V y 15V (es decir, una componente contínua de 12V más una componente alterna de 6V de pico a pico). 





Si conecto a esa fuente 5 diodos en serie de 1W capaces de trabajar con corrientes de hasta 350mA (0,35A @ 3,2V), este sería el resultado aproximado de la corriente que pasaría por los diodos:






Curva característica de los diodos que tengo (realizada por mi):





La cuestión es que he pensado que usando transistores podría conseguir conectar y desconectar diodos de tal forma que cuando el voltaje baje, se desconecte un diodo de la serie, y cuando el voltaje suba, se conecte un diodo. Pero no sé muy bien como hacerlo pues hasta hace poco no sabía como se utilizaba un transistor. Esto es lo que he pensado pero que no funciona como quiero:





Este circuito hace justo lo contrario que yo quiero, cuando sube el voltaje es cuando desconecta el diodo, no cuando baja:






¿Alguien sabe qué debo hacer para que el transistor conduzca cuando baje el voltaje en vez de cuando suba? ¿debo utilizar otro tipo de componentes como amplificadores operacionales?



NOTA: Los programas utilizados para este post son:
*Paint* para guardar las imágenes en png
*Subefotos.com* para subirlas
*Excell* para hacer la curva característica del diodo, con datos recogidos con dos multímetros
*Qucs* para realizar los circuitos y simularlos.


----------



## Abner Perez (Oct 15, 2014)

Si pudiera aplicar lo de conectar y desconectar diodos LED para adecuarse al voltaje de red, la curva de corriente quedaría así: (la curva azul representa el posible voltaje que le puede llegar a los LEDs con un +-10% de variación de la red eléctrica, la curva roja es la corriente que pasaría por los LEDs en caso de poder hacerse el circuito):


----------

